# Tanked - Aquarium Reality TV Show



## Richard Dowling (24 Feb 2013)

Hey All,

Ive found a reality TV show about an American custom aquarium company called AcrylicAquariums. Its called Tanked and is on Animal Planet. So far it all seems to be marine which is a shame. Its interesting to see all the strange designs they come up with though. You also get a good look at all the various marine fish that there are out there too.

Thought Id post it as it may be up your street!

Tanked: Tanked: Animal Planet

Acrylic Tank Manufacturing | Acrylic Tank Manufacturers


----------



## tekopikin (24 Feb 2013)

Whoop dee whoop!!! Are you for real?! Mucho gracias for this share.  I'm also into Marine fish keeping too so, it's well up my street. I just hope it doesn't turn out to be another 'Fish Tank Kings' a with hundreds to thousands gallons of tanks pitted with PLASTIC coral *yuck* That was a right waste of my time and a complete let down. Plus all they did was argue and bicker about rather irrelevant stuff LOL. I know I'm being lazy but I'm going to risk a shot and ask you what channel it's on. (That's on the assumption that its SkyTV you're referring to) 
Cheers )


----------



## plantnoob (24 Feb 2013)

seen quite a few of them . tbh its pretty much in the same vein as fish tank kings . now if sky really wanted me to start thinking my subscription fees were worth it they should give us the aquascaping channel


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2013)

Got the first two seasons of this, just haven't started watching it yet, 12 episodes in total! looks interesting.


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

its ok.. it begins to annoy you after a while.. no real knowledgeable stuff going on, just plastic corrals and bright colours.. its a bit of laugh but apart from that its pretty borring after you watch about 5 lol. Some pretty cool jobs though. in one of them they make an aquarium out of a car thats pretty cool


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2013)

Most american series its all in the name of entertainment and tend to go overboard in some cases


----------



## Richard Dowling (24 Feb 2013)

Ok im now going to withdraw my recommendation for watching this show lol

Ive now watched the whole first season and there have been a few fish welfare issues that have shocked me, to name a few, provoking a puffer fish so that it puffs out (obviously for TV entertainment but this will obviously aggravate any fish keeper that cares for their fish).....and also the one that has shocked me beyond belief is that they designed a Skateboard Ramp tank, That people actually skate on!!! The shock and vibration that would crash through that tank would be unbelievable! Given that these guys are supposedly professionals in the field, I find it amazing that they accepted the customers request and built such a tank!


----------



## scuttler (16 Mar 2013)

I saw the skateboard ramp episode and thought the exact same thing. Anything to make a bit of tv


----------



## plantbrain (16 Mar 2013)

Dumb show and dumb company. A good informative show, that's actually entertaining would be much better. 
This show is neither.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (16 Mar 2013)

I think they are professionally as actually building tanks although it seems to be the one red neck guy that actually does anything, but the seem to know nothing about actually looking after the stock. It's a typical American cheese fest.. But I still watched all of them haha


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Apr 2013)

There was another show called Fish Tank Kings.  Same sort of thing, only less wise guy humour.  Based in Florida I think.  Again, similar setup really.


----------



## roadmaster (10 Apr 2013)

Show is a shame in my view.
 Now Duck Dynasty,,now your talking entertainment


----------



## thelats1981 (13 Apr 2013)

plantbrain said:


> Dumb show and dumb company. A good informative show, that's actually entertaining would be much better.
> This show is neither.


Love your optimism Tom that there is actually informative and entertaining shows. I'm assuming US TV is as bad as in the UK! 99 crap shows for 1 good one. I'd love to be a TV producer right now, hmmm I've got an idea and it won't cost us very much because all I'm going to do is follow annoying, ignorant and stupid people around to see what ridiculous things they do. If that doesn't work we could always do a cookery programme. what is worrying is that people actually relate to this and watch it.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2013)

I do actually watch 90% more american TV series than English, but this show is sure not one of them


----------



## plantbrain (20 Apr 2013)

From the country that gave you, Sarah Palin, GW Bush, to Paris Hilton and the Kardashians? 
These are signs of the _*apocalypse!*_
And yes, I am being optimistic.

A train wreck you cannot pull your eyes from is the only defense I can offer.


----------

